

Triangle Startup Factory launches 6 startups at inaugural Pitch Day - scootklein
http://www.techjournal.org/2012/06/triangle-startup-factory-launches-six-startups-at-pitch-day/

======
mindcrime
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4079813>

